# impossible d'installer ubuntu sur macbook



## Mr Adnanox (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour .

    je poste ici mon problème avec l'espoir de trouver une aide.
voila; j'ai un macbook blan; disk dur : 60 GB; ram : 2GB; processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8GHz

    un jour le system a planter j'avais un ecran blan au demarage avec un
dossier qui contien un '?' apre des recherche sur goole j'ai compri q'il feaux formatter le mac avec le
dvd d'installation
mais le problème c'est que je ne possede pas ce dvd .

    alor j'ai decide d'installer ubuntu seul sur le mac; mais une erreur
s'affiche a l'etape 6 il me dis que c'est impossible de cree le syteme de fichier ext3 .

    j'ai esseyé avec le live cd gparted mais pas de resultat n'on plus

voici des capture d'ecran sur le GParted depui ubuntu pas avec le cd live !





j'ai changer la table pour mac ; elle etait ms/dos !
quand je veu paritionner il me dis qu'on ne peut avoir de partitions qui se chevauchent

auriez vous une idee ?


----------



## Rez2a (14 Décembre 2008)

Tu as bien essayé de delete la partition pour en recréer une nouvelle ?
Sinon tu es sûr ta config ? Un MacBook blanc C2D avec un proc de 2.8GHz et 60GB de disque ? :mouais:


----------



## GillesF (14 Décembre 2008)

> voici des capture d'ecran sur le GParted depui ubuntu pas avec le cd live !


Je captes pas... si tu utilises Gparted depuis ubuntu tu as réussi à l'installer non?

Sinon je te conseillerais pour ce genre de manip de toujours booter avec le live CD. Ensuite tu démonte tes partitions (si ce n'est pas fait) après, comme le dit Rez2a essaye en supprimant d'abord les partitions avant d'en créer des nouvelles  Puis... réinstalle ubuntu


----------



## Mr Adnanox (14 Décembre 2008)

Rez2a a dit:


> Tu as bien essayé de delete la partition pour en recréer une nouvelle ?
> Sinon tu es sûr ta config ? Un MacBook blanc C2D avec un proc de 2.8GHz et 60GB de disque ? :mouais:



impossible de suprimer ou modifier ou redimentioner ou formater
je ne peur rien faire de mon disque dure.

pour ma config c'est 2.4GHz et pas 2.8


----------



## Mr Adnanox (14 Décembre 2008)

GillesF a dit:


> Je captes pas... si tu utilises Gparted depuis ubuntu tu as réussi à l'installer non?
> 
> Sinon je te conseillerais pour ce genre de manip de toujours booter avec le live CD. Ensuite tu démonte tes partitions (si ce n'est pas fait) après, comme le dit Rez2a essaye en supprimant d'abord les partitions avant d'en créer des nouvelles  Puis... réinstalle ubuntu



j'ai installer GParted depui Adept avec le cd live d'ubuntu


----------



## GillesF (14 Décembre 2008)

Je ne vois pas comment tu peux installer Gparted si Ubuntu n'est pas installé... mais bon...
Tu as essayé en bootant directement sur le live CD et en utilisant le Gparted du live CD?
(Quand tu démarre tu sélectionne "utiliser ubuntu sans rien changer sur mon ordinateur).

Et tu as bien vérifié que ton disque dur est démonté (unmnount en anglais)?


----------



## Mr Adnanox (14 Décembre 2008)

GillesF a dit:


> Je ne vois pas comment tu peux installer Gparted si Ubuntu n'est pas installé... mais bon...
> Tu as essayé en bootant directement sur le live CD et en utilisant le Gparted du live CD?
> (Quand tu démarre tu sélectionne "utiliser ubuntu sans rien changer sur mon ordinateur).
> 
> Et tu as bien vérifié que ton disque dur est démonté (unmnount en anglais)?



Oui je boot toujour sur le cd et je choisi l'option  "utiliser ubuntu sans rien changer sur mon ordinateur".
c'est par la que je vous ecrit mintenant

Comment virifie que mon disk est demonte ?


----------



## GillesF (14 Décembre 2008)

OK, je comprends déjà mieux 

Pour vérifier que le disque est démonté, clic droit sur la partition et sélectionner "démonter volume" ou "unmount volume" en anglais.

Mais normalement si tu boot sur le live CD c'est déjà fait.

Est-ce que tu pourrais nous montrer le message d'erreur exact quand tu essaye de supprimer la partition?


----------



## Mr Adnanox (14 Décembre 2008)

GillesF a dit:


> OK, je comprends déjà mieux
> 
> Pour vérifier que le disque est démonté, clic droit sur la partition et sélectionner "démonter volume" ou c volume" en anglais.
> 
> ...








je ne peu pas le monter l'option est la mais je ne peu pas l'active
ca veu dir qu'il est deja demonter ?


----------



## Rez2a (14 Décembre 2008)

C'est bizarre tout ça, et honnêtement c'est pas trop mon domaine, mais si tu veux une solution de bourrin : tu installes une version de Windows en formatant ton disque puis tu retentes d'installer Ubuntu ensuite...


----------



## GillesF (14 Décembre 2008)

Si tu n'as pas l'option c'est que oui, il est démonté.

Et après ton screenshot il ne fait rien de rien ou au contraire tu entends le disque dur et le CD tourner?

Parce que ca me semble bizarre, en principe pour jarter une partition il s'en fout... tu attends combien de temps avant de quitter cette fenêtre?

Sinon en effet, un mode bourrin c'est celui d'installer windows puis de réinstaller linux mais c'est même pas dit que ca marche parce que l'utilitaire de partition windows est franchement basique...

Sinon, je sais pas du tout si ca peux aider mais tu peux toujours essayer ca :

Avant de supprimer tes partitions, tu vas dans "administration->sources de logiciels" et tu actives le dépôt "universe". Puis, tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes ceci :
sudo apt-get install refit

pas besoin de mdp comme tu es sur le live CD.

Ensuite,
sudo gptsync /dev/sda

S'il te demande quelque chose du style "do you really want to sync the MBR table [yes/no]" tu réponds "yes (ou y)".

Puis tu réessaye de supprimer ta partition.

Honnêtement je ne crois pas que ca aie un quelconque rapport, mais bon, ca coute rien d'essayer 

Et dernier petit détail... c'est vraiment utile de virer ces 30Ko? Tu peux pas te contenter de créer 2 partitions linux et une swap tranquillement sans tenir compte de cette mini partition? (Ca dépend s'il y a quelque chose d'installé sur cette partition et de ce qui serait installé).


----------



## Mr Adnanox (15 Décembre 2008)

GillesF a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas l'option c'est que oui, il est démonté.
> 
> Et après ton screenshot il ne fait rien de rien ou au contraire tu entends le disque dur et le CD tourner?
> 
> ...


je trouve ou le menu "administration" ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai lu que le 1er post et tout ce qui concerne Lunix me dépasse un peu mais j'ai une remarque à propos de ton souci initial 

Le point d'interrogation sur un dossier au démarrage indique souvent un gros problème technique du dd. Pour faire court, il est entrain de vivre ses derniers souffles...

C'est peut-être à cause de ça, que tu n'arrives pas à installer linux.

De plus, ta série de mb a connue pas mal de déboires avec leurs disques internes, c'est un problème connu (et vécu).

Pour en changer, c'est très simple et plus trop cher. Profites-en pour augmenter l'espace de ton dd. Tu peux te renseigner chez Macway par exemple.

Sur ce, bonne soirée


----------



## GillesF (15 Décembre 2008)

Ouaip c'est pas impossible que ton HDD soit en fin de vie, ce qui expliquerait aussi ta panne d'OS X...

Si tu veux tenter quand même en synchronisant le MBR, administration se trouve dans "système" (en haut à gauche, 3ème menu).

Sinon quand tu formates, attends quand même plusieurs minutes, ca peut prendre du temps (surtout que ton ordi est pas tout neuf )


----------



## trodat (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour le dossier avec le point d'interrogation, j'en ai eu un quand j'ai installé ubuntu et en fait c'est juste que j'avais oublié de préciser le point de montage lors de l'installation, j'ai réinstallé et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Mais bon ton problème a l'air différent (bien que j'ai pas tout compris).
C'est étrange que gparted veuille pas tout effacer pour ensuite créer une partition ext3.
Et une fois linux installé, tu ne pourras pas démarrer dessus sans refit.


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

NON le dossier avec le point d'interrogation indique JUSTE qu'il ne trouve pas d'OS a démarrer. 
En AUCUN CAS il n'indique un probleme matériel sur le disque.
Mon conseil : 
Soit tu installe OSX (tu as le droit de retélécharger le CD d'OSX depuis un logiciel P2P, vu que à l'achat de ton mac tu avait une licence, tu ne pirate rien, tu récupère juste ta version)
Soit tu efface toute ta partoche et ton disque lors d'une install d'ubuntu.


----------

